# ACHTUNG: Dioxinbelastung von Aal und Brasse in Niedersachsen



## Rheinspezie (14. August 2019)

Moin,

der Umweltsenator von Bremen hat seinerzeit keine gesundheitlichen Bedenken beim Verzehr von ( Unter ) Weseraal geäußert
und sprach von unkritischen Werten.

Also : weiteressen


----------



## der matti (14. August 2019)

Nun ja, neuerdings soll ja auch rauchen nicht mehr so gesund sein. Bei Wildfängen weißt du nie, wer vorher ins Wasser geschissen hat oder was auch immer eingeleitet wurde. Grenzwerte ändern sich, z.B. sind seit 2017 fast 50% der Amerikaner Bluthochdruckkandidaten, weil die Normwerte nach unten verändert wurden. Die Gefahr sich am Aal zu vergiften, reduziert sich (zumindest bei mir) durch die gefangenen Stückzahlen.


----------



## der matti (14. August 2019)

https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/ausgabe-052011/dioxine-viel-laerm-um-wenig-gift/
keine Aale aber sehr wahrscheinlich ähnlich


----------



## rippi (14. August 2019)

Diese "Pharmazeutische Zeitung" hatte 2018 einen impact factor von 0.01


----------



## der matti (14. August 2019)

hui, dann iss lieber keinen Aal


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. August 2019)

Also mir schmeckts...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. August 2019)

Lächerlich, was ist mit großen Karpfen, alten Hechten, Zandern und Welsen?
Ein 1,5m Wels hat wahrscheinlich mehr Dioxin als jeder Aal und Brassen, da er diese einverleibt.


----------

